# Willkommen + preposition



## RockGuitarizt

I've seen a lot of different prepositions follow the word "willkomen" for example. I've seen "Wilkommen in", "Willkommen bei", "Willkommen auf". Is one more correct than another? What constitutes which pronoun follows Willkommen?

Vielen dank im Voraus
-Ian


----------



## Unbedingt

Ich habe die gleiche Frage. Zum Beispiel: X ist eine Sprachschule. 

Willkommen in X. Ist das richtig?

Vielen Dank


----------



## brian

Unbedingt said:


> Ich habe die gleiche Frage. Zum Beispiel: X ist eine Sprachschule.
> 
> Willkommen in X. Ist das richtig?



Ich persönlich würde hier _bei_ verwenden, bin aber kein Muttersprachler.


----------



## Suilan

Die Präposition hängt nicht von willkommen ab sondern von der folgenden NP.

willkommen in + city/country/building/entertainment park
willkommen bei + person/group/company
willkommen auf + island/ship/homepage, website

Beispiele:
Willkommen in Wuppertal / in Deutschland / in der Stadtbibliothek/ im Fantasialand
Willkommen bei Inge / uns / bei der Sparkasse Duisburg
Willkommen auf Rügen / auf der Titanic / auf unserer homepage 


Bei Schule würde ich "an" verwenden, wenn derjenige dort Kurse belegt / angemeldet ist.  "in" geht aber auch. Bei sonstigen Besuchern geht nur "in".

Willkommen an/in unserer Schule.


----------



## Frank78

Kommt auf den Namen der Schule an.

"Willkommen in/an der Sprachschule "Name"
"Willkommen in/an der "Name"-Sprachschule

Meist Namen kultureller oder historischer Persönlichkeiten oder auch Firmennamen.

"bei" geht auch:
"Willkommen bei "*Firmen*name"

Mit "bei" gehen nur Firmennamen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## sdr083

How about a campsite? Is that a place or a company?
Would there be a difference between "Welcome to X Camping" and "Welcome to us, at X Camping"?


----------



## Kajjo

sdr083 said:


> How about a campsite?


_Willkommen auf unserem Campingplatz!_


----------



## True North

Grüße aus Kanada
Ich kann nur ein bisschen Deutsch sprechen. 
Ich arbeite in einem kleinen Hotel.
Darf ich Gäste aus Deutschland mit:

Willkommen in unserem Hotel
W. in Kanada
W. in unserem kleinen Dorf 

grüssen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## pouw

Alle drei gehen. 
Statt _in unserem Hotel _würde ich sagen_ im Hotel [name]_


----------



## True North

Herzlichen Dank allen...


----------



## deltron

Just wanted to add that you use "willkommen in" for cardinal directions, like Welcome to the Wild West! Because the cardinal directions are masculine (der Norden, der Westen, der Osten, der Süden), the "in" gets transformed to "im."

so:
Willkommen im hohen Norden!
Willkommen im wilden Westen!
etc


----------



## caimaj

Hi everybody 

Which preposition should be used in this context?
bei, zu, in, auf....

Is this correct? 

Willkommen bei den verbogenen Schätzen des Alten Basars.


----------



## JClaudeK

caimaj said:


> Willkommen bei den verbo*r*genen Schätzen des Alten Basars.


I'd rather say: 
Willkommen beim/ zum Entdecken der verbo*r*genen Schätze des Alten Basars.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Was ist mit "zu"? Ich vermute, dass es kann bei/an/auf ersetzen, ähnlich wie diese Präpositionen zusammen mit "gehen" verwendet werden.

Ich habe heute gehört: "Willkommen zu Heute-Show". Übrigens ist Heute-Show eine deutsche Fernsehsendung mit Untertiteln auf der ZDF-Website, die ich deutschen Schülern empfehle.


----------



## anahiseri

Alan Evangelista said:


> Übrigens ist Heute-Show eine deutsche Fernsehsendung mit Untertiteln auf der ZDF-Website, die ich deutschen Schülern empfehle.



Ich nehme an, die Show empfiehlst Du nicht den deutschen Schülern, sondern den Deutsch - Schülern.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

anahiseri said:


> Ich nehme an, die Show empfiehlst Du nicht den deutschen Schülern, sondern den Deutsch - Schülern.



Das stimmt.


----------



## Demiurg

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich habe heute gehört: "Willkommen zu Heute-Show".


Das müsste eigentlich "Willkommen zu*r* Heute-Show" heißen.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> "Willkommen zu*r* Heute-Show


Wäre 'willkommen _bei _der ..Show' falsch?
Eine Grundfrage an die Muttersprachler: was kommt eigentlich nach 'willkommen'? Bewegung/Richtung oder Stand/_location_? Willkommen in Hamburg - oder auch Willkommen nach Hamburg? Willkommen im Forum oder Willkommen ins Forum? Oder geht  beides? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Wäre 'willkommen _bei _der ..Show'  falsch?


Nein, das wäre genauso korrekt.



bearded said:


> Eine Grundfrage an die Muttersprachler: was kommt eigentlich nach 'willkommen'? Bewegung/Richtung oder Stand/_location_? Willkommen in Hamburg - oder auch Willkommen nach Hamburg ? Willkommen im Forum  oder Willkommen ins Forum ? Oder beides? Danke im Voraus.


Das mit der Bewegunng haut irgendwie nicht hin.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Das mit der Bewegunng haut irgendwie nicht hin.


Dann wieso 'willkommen zur Show' oder '..zum Entdecken' (#13)?  Wird 'zu' nicht als Bewegungspräposition empfunden?


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Dann wieso 'willkommen zur Show' oder '..zum Entdecken' (#13)?  Wird 'zu' nicht als Bewegungspräposition empfunden?


Offenbar nicht.  "Ich gehe zur Show" drückt natürlich eine Bewegung aus, "Willkommen zur Show" aber nicht.  Ich denke, im Englischen ist es ähnlich (_Welcome to the show_).


----------



## anahiseri

Für mich heisst es "Willkommen wo", nicht "Willkommen wohin", also keine Bewegung. Aber es stimmt mit dem Englischen nicht überein; "to" zeigt Bewegung an.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Demiurg. Allerdings ist es im Englischen immer 'Bewegung', wenn ich mich nicht irre (Welcome to London).

--cross-posted with anahiseri--


----------



## Demiurg

anahiseri said:


> Aber es stimmt mit dem Englischen nicht überein; "to" zeigt Bewegung an.


Möglicherweise zeigt das "to" in diesem Fall im Englischen auch keine Bewegung an. Aber das müsste ein Muttersprachler beantworten,.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Allerdings ist es im Englischen immer 'Bewegung', wenn ich mich nicht irre (Welcome to London).


Möglicherweise wurde das "zu" (bei Show) auch ohne große Reflexion aus dem Englischen übernommen (_to the show_).  "zu" bei Ortsnamen ist im Deutschen veraltet (_Die Pest zu London_), aber eine Bewegung sehe ich da auch nicht.


----------



## bearded

Anders als Demiurg denke ich, dass in der englischen Sprache der ursprüngliche Sinn  well-come (wohl gekommen) von Bedeutung ist: (sei) wohl gekommen nach../ well come>welcome  to..


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Dann wieso 'willkommen zur Show' oder '..zum Entdecken'


Bei einer Einladung zum Teilnehmen an einer Show usw. passt "zur/zum"; irgendwie fällt die Frage "wo/ wohin" da weg. Wie und wieso kann ich (Dir/ mir) auch nicht erklären.

Hier noch ein paar Beispiele:
_Ich heiße alle willkommen zum Botwin-Price-Gray-Familienessen 
Ladies and Gentlemen, willkommen zum Turnier.           
Guten Tag allerseits... und willkommen zum diesjährigen "Physics Bowl"!_
_Ich heiße Sie herzlich willkommen zum 3. Bezirksstaatsanwaltskongress mit dem Thema  ....._


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Hier noch ein paar Beispiele:
> _Ich heiße alle willkommen zum Botwin-Price-Gray-Familienessen
> Ladies and Gentlemen, willkommen zum Turnier.
> Guten Tag allerseits... und willkommen zum diesjährigen "Physics Bowl"!_
> _Ich heiße Sie herzlich willkommen zum 3. Bezirksstaatsanwaltskongress mit dem Thema  ....._


Die ersten drei Beispiele könnten direkt aus dem Englischen übernommen worden sein (mit "to" im Originial).  Man könnte in allen Fällen auch "beim" verwenden.  Daher mein Verdacht, dass "zu" hier nur eine Lehnübersetzung des Englischen "to" ist (aber ohne dessen Bewegungsaspekt, fall es denn einen hat ).


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Demiurg said:


> Das müsste eigentlich "Willkommen zu*r* Heute-Show" heißen.



Das wollte ich schreiben. Entschuldigung.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Möglicherweise zeigt das "to" in diesem Fall im Englischen auch keine Bewegung an.


 Das sehe ich anders. Man sagt ja z.B. "I would like to welcome you to my home", wo es sich m.M.n. ganz klar um eine Bewegung handelt. Daraus leitet sich dann "Welcome to my home!" ab.


----------

